# Silver Coast



## adriansh

Firstly, this is my first post to the forum so hello to everybody here.

I am looking to move to the Silver Coast area with my Portuguese speaking wife and 2 young children. The move is predominantly work related and I am trying to find out which areas have the following:

highest number of UK expats
towns where anyone has had first hand experience of good schooling

I am driving over from Spain in the next couple of weeks so any pointers anyone can give me beforehand would be most appreciated.

P.S. I think it was "Omostra06" who I phoned out of the blue the other day and who was incredibly helpful. An absolute gent - many thanks.


----------



## silvers

The expats here are spread wide, there are no towns that are predominantly expat. The areas I would look at are Alcobaca or if you have more money Foz do Arelho. Friends of ours have kids in school at Sao Martinho do Porto and speak highly of it.
If you need any advice from someone who actually lives here, please send me a pm. You will need to post 4 more times before that becomes available to you.


----------



## adriansh

Hi there
Thanks for that info. Will indeed take up your kind offer to contact you again.


----------



## omostra06

adriansh said:


> P.S. I think it was "Omostra06" who I phoned out of the blue the other day and who was incredibly helpful. An absolute gent - many thanks.


why thanks very much.....happy to help


----------



## Guest

adriansh said:


> Hi there
> Thanks for that info. Will indeed take up your kind offer to contact you again.


Hi.

Im new to this forums although have lurked for a long time. I am jennie and myself anf fiance Reuben are relocating to in between Foz Do Arhello and Sao Martinho hopefully in September this year. We have purchased a plot of land, and have planning permission to build. We will be living in Sao Martinho while the house is being built.

We have been planning this for over a year now, and we know the area very well. We have a 3 year old, and another baby due on june this year. We are keen to get our 3 year old Isaac into nursery/ infant school as soon as possible. I believe there are good schools in sao Martinho, one in Foz and also a few in Caldas de Rainha.

How old are your children? Would be good to keep in touch if you do indeed move.

Regards

Jennie


----------



## Gaby Koppel

Hi, I've just joined. Is there anybody out there who can tell me how many British ex pats live permanently in the Silver Coast area? Is there any kind of ex pat organisation out there? Is the a newspaper or magazine out there? I urgently need some information. Thank you to anybody who responds.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

search "hey" and the name of the country . If you had 5+ posts I'd PM you a link to it.


----------



## AstonVilla

Hi. I live most of the year in Sao Martinho do Porto. There are a number of expats but no organisation or newspaper. Feel free to ask away and I'll try to get answers for you.


----------



## Ryan Martin

AstonVilla said:


> Hi. I live most of the year in Sao Martinho do Porto. There are a number of expats but no organisation or newspaper. Feel free to ask away and I'll try to get answers for you.


Hi 
I am planning a retirement to Sao Martinho in the next couple of years any general information about the place would be much appreciated.
I believe it's fairly quiet in the winter which is to be expected but I'd be interested to know 
how and what you can do there in this time of year to maintain your sanity.

Regards
Martin


----------



## MrBife

I will understand if everyone attacks me for my view but from visiting and looking around myself and from speaking to others my view of the Silver Coast in general is that it is like 'The Emperors new clothes' and that everyone seems afraid of saying the truth about the whole region - that really there is nothing much there at all, nothing to do and nothing of much real interest going on. In fact the best thing about it is the proximity to Lisbon - so why not go there instead ? Silver Coast was hyped as the place to be but only by developers with a vested interest - even they seem to have left.

I would be very happy to see evidence to the contrary.


----------



## robc

Think I will pull up a chair and wait for the assault to begin 

BTW You are wrong about the Silver Coast, I just cannot be bothered to list out everything...............too busy.

Rob


----------



## Ryan Martin

Hi , Thanks for your comments re the Silver Coast, understandably not what I wanted to hear.
but you say it as you see it.
I am assuming that you are still living in Portugal in the Algarve according to the site information.
On a positive note , do you have any suggestions as to where are the best places to live apart from Lisbon ?


----------



## robc

I would still vote for the Silver Coast.............there are many things to do up here and the best bit is that it is unspoilt portugal, not swarming with Tourists and Golfers like the Algarve.
If you look at this as a start

https://www.visitportugal.com/pt-pt/destinos/centro-de-portugal

Also maybe on you tube the series called Portugal in 150 seconds

Watch any/all of the following 
Obidos, Nazare, Alcobaca, Coimbra, Fatima, Evora, Marinha Grande, Alenquer, Ferreira do Zezere etc.

Nothing to do here ..................only if you cannot be bothered to get off your ...... and go find it.

Rob


----------



## oronero

Within Europe it has probably the best coastline for playing in the water with a 6ft plus buoyancy aid covered in GRP with a fin or two, even three on the underside...


----------



## MrBife

Ryan Martin said:


> Hi , Thanks for your comments re the Silver Coast, understandably not what I wanted to hear.
> but you say it as you see it.
> I am assuming that you are still living in Portugal in the Algarve according to the site information.
> On a positive note , do you have any suggestions as to where are the best places to live apart from Lisbon ?


I think there are many great areas of Portugal and am more than happy to accept that each appeals to a different kind of person in a different way. Thank goodness we all like different things or it would be a very strange world.

I have lived and worked in Portugal for over 30 years, visited most of it now and still live where my heart says I am happiest which for my personal set of needs is the Algarve.

Luckily it's a very big area and I don't choose to live anywhere near a 'tourist bit'. There are some delightful spaces back from the coast (but with a view of it) where there are some timeless Portuguese villages close to market towns.

Well within thirty minutes drive I have access to an International Airport (with budget flights everywhere), five world class hospitals, theatre, ballet, jazz, International schools, a very interesting mix of international people (English, Irish, Dutch, German, Danish, Swiss, South African + Portuguese of course) to socialize with, amazing beaches and the best climate in Europe.

I love my business and holiday visits within Portugal, I especially love Porto, Coimbra and Evora. I do business trips there and to Lisbon (incl Cascais and Sintra) all the time as well as regular trips to to London, Paris, Amsterdam, Berlin, Barcelona, Bordeaux, Vienna and Bucharest - but I always look forward to getting back home !


----------



## Ryan Martin

MrBife said:


> I think there are many great areas of Portugal and am more than happy to accept that each appeals to a different kind of person in a different way. Thank goodness we all like different things or it would be a very strange world.
> 
> I have lived and worked in Portugal for over 30 years, visited most of it now and still live where my heart says I am happiest which for my personal set of needs is the Algarve.
> 
> Luckily it's a very big area and I don't choose to live anywhere near a 'tourist bit'. There are some delightful spaces back from the coast (but with a view of it) where there are some timeless Portuguese villages close to market towns.
> 
> Well within thirty minutes drive I have access to an International Airport (with budget flights everywhere), five world class hospitals, theatre, ballet, jazz, International schools, a very interesting mix of international people (English, Irish, Dutch, German, Danish, Swiss, South African + Portuguese of course) to socialize with, amazing beaches and the best climate in Europe.
> 
> I love my business and holiday visits within Portugal, I especially love Porto, Coimbra and Evora. I do business trips there and to Lisbon (incl Cascais and Sintra) all the time as well as regular trips to to London, Paris, Amsterdam, Berlin, Barcelona, Bordeaux, Vienna and Bucharest - but I always look forward to getting back home !


Reading your comments and based upon your 30 years experience living and working in Portugal
you are certainly in a position to give a qualified option on where to live.

Apart from a from holidays I had in the Algarve (tourist area) and a couple of visits to Lisbon, Cascais and Sintra that's the extent of it.

As I a contemplating retirement in Portugal I need to make my research as exhaustive as possible.

Deciding on a place to live is very much a personal choice but I will take on board your comments, you have giving me food for thought.
My quest is ongoing for now.

Thanks
Martin


----------



## Ryan Martin

robc said:


> I would still vote for the Silver Coast.............there are many things to do up here and the best bit is that it is unspoilt portugal, not swarming with Tourists and Golfers like the Algarve.
> If you look at this as a start
> 
> https://www.visitportugal.com/pt-pt/destinos/centro-de-portugal
> 
> Also maybe on you tube the series called Portugal in 150 seconds
> 
> Watch any/all of the following
> Obidos, Nazare, Alcobaca, Coimbra, Fatima, Evora, Marinha Grande, Alenquer, Ferreira do Zezere etc.
> 
> Nothing to do here ..................only if you cannot be bothered to get off your ...... and go find it.
> 
> Rob


Your defence of the Silver Coast is to be commended and you speak with conviction.
Unfortunately my knowledge of this area is non existant.

I am considering looking to find a home in Sao Martinho doPorto to retire too
If I can get some specific information about this place or better still be able to find ex pats who are living there it would be great help in my quest.

I know that my research will have to be exhaustive, can't afford to get it wrong

Martin


----------



## MrBife

Ryan Martin said:


> Reading your comments and based upon your 30 years experience living and working in Portugal
> you are certainly in a position to give a qualified option on where to live.


Not really, the only opinion I am qualified to give an opinion on is on where I want to live, it may not suit your needs/interests and you may well hate it. But you have to look around quite a bit to make the comparisons.

Some more videos for after the Silver Coast ones to get another perspective of the Algarve - it's not all golf and tourists as anyone who has explored it properly will tell you.


































I favor the kind of place to be found 900ft up the pointy hill that is in the middle of the horizon at 4.01 on the last video - but that's just me.


----------



## Ryan Martin

Thank you for the video links, more data I have the more I will be enabled to make an informed decision

Regards

Martin


----------



## robc

For a healthy balance have a look at this






Where to live is totally subjective of course, I like the golf in the Algarve........that is all. I do not like the annual holiday gridlock, the higher prices, the "Britishness" of many areas, both inland and coastal, the searing summer heat which forces the use of air conditioning, subjectively I think the people are less friendly.......despite speaking Portuguese. Is there more to do in the Algarve?......I doubt it is much different to anywhere else in Portugal.

I do not defend the Silver Coast, I am proud to live here and like to promote all I can. Frankly you could not choose better then Sao Martinho, active ex-pat community, lots of activities, no flooding , many nationalities, first class restaurants.........inexpensive as well and lots, ,lots more besides. Why not take a holiday let for a few weeks and take a look around?

Rob


----------



## MrBife

I remember going to Albufeira years ago and thinking it was not really my kind of place, however writing off the Algarve region because Albufeira is in it would be like writing off the south of England because Bognor Regis attracts tourists or because Southampton is a bit industrial. You would miss out on the Kent, Sussex, Hampshire, Dorset, Devon and Cornwall !

Albufeira did indeed flood it is said due to politicians greed - saving money on a river diversion that should in hindsight have been done differently. It was certainly not a 'natural disaster'. Since the subject was raised however there is a lot more rainfall on the Silver Coast than in the Algarve by a factor of at least 5x. 

Precipitation Map of Portugal by BestCountryReports.com

Property on the Silver Coast seems on average to be half the price of the Algarve - what is the reason for that ? 

As for the old 'searing summer heat' nonsense, that is only really applies perhaps to some of the plains of the Alentejo region for a few weeks of summer. The Algarve has the same cool sea breezes as the rest of the coast but as can be heard whenever you listen to or watch a weather forecast is usually a couple of degrees hotter than, for instance, Lisbon. 

Never did find any time to learn to play golf properly, I manage a game every couple of years or so! Maybe one day if I run out of things to do !


----------



## robc

MrBife said:


> Property on the Silver Coast seems on average to be half the price of the Algarve - what is the reason for that ?


Because we are not full of foreigners with too much money and insufficient sense. Simple.


----------



## Ryan Martin

Whilst I still have to visit the Silver Coast to make an evaluation , I can well appreciate that it rains quite a bit more there than down south. For example , the Silver Coast is approximately on the same line of longitude as the west of Ireland and I am conversant with that type of weather, trust me.

This is purely my own perception as to how it might be and my reasons for considering the S.C. 
More house for less money is attractive but what I am looking for is better weather that in Ireland and more importantly defined seasons, I've lived almost a lifetime in a climate that is not contusive
to anybody at any age but especially in your autumn years.

I like the idea of living near the ocean even if it is the Atlantic , would like to live within a walking distance of a beach. I won't always be in a position to go home if the summer becomes too hot . If I move out there I will need to sell my home here as it would for be too expensive to keep two homes which you can understand if you are retired.

I am still keeping an open mind believe me , maybe " A Place in the Sun " could help ?
Golf............a good walk wasted

Regards
Martin


----------



## Maggy Crawford

The whole of Portugal is on the Atlantic.


----------



## guesso

Hi
interesting to hear your comments. I am looking to retire to Portugal 2018 and had the Silver Coast on my list of places to get further info on so would be grateful if you have any suggestions as to where would be better to consider given I will only have a pension to live? I am physically quite healthy so am not looking for places best suited to walking frames  but more picturesque, close to coast, good food access and reasonable priced rental accom for one?
Appreciate any info or comment you may have .
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Strontium

guesso said:


> Hi
> interesting to hear your comments. I am looking to retire to Portugal 2018 and had the Silver Coast on my list of places to get further info on so would be grateful if you have any suggestions as to where would be better to consider given I will only have a pension to live? I am physically quite healthy so am not looking for places best suited to walking frames  but more picturesque, close to coast, good food access and reasonable priced rental accom for one?
> Appreciate any info or comment you may have .
> Cheers
> Pete


Hi, This is a oft asked question in many different forms and a search on this forum will produce a lot of information but basically.

The silver coast is not one location but covers a large area. Look at Google earth and you'll see in some areas the coast has few access tracks/roads as the beaches/sea are not suitable for swimming and other parts the water reached the cliff edge thus there is no beach,. The dozen sandy beaches in 200km+ of coast are thus jam packed on holidays and the weekly rental in high season reflects the popularity. Out of season the places are often closed as the guest-house/café/restaurant/shops have no customers. If you are looking for cheap long term rental within walking distance of one of these beaches you are basically wasting your time, also a lot of non-holiday rentals are not advertised so only by being in a place will you find out what is available by asking people. One the best ways of finding out information is go for a site like Airbnb and prebook some where "local" and they will be a mine of localinformation and will know of other places for rent through family and friends which are not advertised, Good Luck.


----------



## siobhanwf

Sorry to disagree but I live on the SILVER COAST. Beaches are not few and far between and we have some of the finest beaches in Portugal. The area stretches over quite a few kilometres so you need to be a bit more specific about which part you wish to live.
LNG term rental are out there but may take a bit of researching.


----------



## guesso

The two different views on this area clearly shows how one man's meat etc. Obviously I need to do a lot more research, which is what I am in the process of doing (at least the internet research).
I do appreciate your reply and will keep the area on my 'list of interest' and continue finding out more over the next 6 to 9 months at which point I will be looking to move. So, many thanks 
I must say this forum is brilliant, so helpful & informative, from the horse's mouth etc, love it.
Thank you


----------



## cinderfella

The sensible Brits go to New Zealand as did some of my neighbours before the housing crash occured. The entry barriers have been substantially reduced there since & the country is well known for its happy population. If you want culture then stick to Northern Europe there is no culture in Iberia except food & drink. In Spain they think that culture is the opening of a Chinese takeaway in a town !


----------



## guesso

I think I was sensible by leaving the UK to live in Aus in the mid 1970's  I also have Aus citizenship and could go to New Zealand without any probs.
New Zealand is beautiful but the diverse 'culture' of Europe, in general, is still attractive to my kind of soul.


----------



## guesso

Don't think my 37yo wants to go to Europe or school


----------

